# Is this too good to be true???



## opus (Jul 27, 2009)

DARK DTG PRINTER BLACK DIRECT TO GARMENT FAST T SHIRT - eBay (item 250487236975 end time Sep-22-09 17:29:49 PDT)


----------



## parthenon09 (Sep 14, 2009)

8.5 11 print isnt a very big print area.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Be careful. I'm not hearing much good. This is from the website regarding their required payment methods...

What payment options does Direct Printers offer?

We offer moneygram, western union, bank transfer, and paypal.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I would not spend 5 grand on a printer that use CMY"B" . Try it if you think it is a good deal. not


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I gotta ask... can a cmyk (cymb in this case) actually print white?
..because i know that you dont mix colours to get white., so how can it print on black?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

you can't unless it has the ability to lay down a white underbase first.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

gerry said:


> I gotta ask... can a cmyk (cymb in this case) actually print white?
> ..because i know that you dont mix colours to get white., so how can it print on black?


My guess here is that "b" stands for "bleach", you get white by bleaching the garment, so with this printer you actually using only 3 colors and by mixing it creates the missing black.


Ruben


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea but I thought bleaching a black garment will make it pink or color they originally dyed to be black
also without K or black in cost be outrageous and colors need black to look right.
Black is used with other colors to mae them pop more, that thing look like a jumbo toaster on cr$ck


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That site clearly states the color B is black ink, at the bottom of that ebay listing someone asked the question if it prints on dark garments and the answer from them was no it does not. So No that machine does not print on dark garments. What is also funny on that listing is the machine that is printing in the video as an example is not even the same machine that is listed


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

99 percent of people liked him haha

First time ever heard B being black and not Blue .. do I hear scam?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Well that 99% is for many other items then dtg printers  It says he only sold one dtg printer. In his feedback there are sales for toys and all kinds of stuff


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

didnt someone on forum get one of them, I swear I remember convo. out this printer, was on aliba.com or something


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I do remember someone getting one a while back, dont know if it was the same machine, but I do remember it did not work straight out of the gate


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

If it sounds too good to be true..it usually is. Sixty four years of life experience have taught me to believe it.


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> didnt someone on forum get one of them, I swear I remember convo. out this printer, was on aliba.com or something


 
that someone might be me. regretly, i was stupid enough to buy the machine for testing. i think that printer is from this web site -> t-shirt printing,t-shirt printer,custom t-shirts,black t-shirt printer,t-shirt design,screen printing,t-shirt screen printing 


as i mentioned before, believe me, do not buy it. but if you just wanted to waste your money for testing, that's your choice. 

the model i bought, they modified from lexmark printer. they even did not use textile ink. they used the same ink which printing papers! how the ink sticks on t-shirt was because they used sticky liquid like glue to spray on t-shirt before printing. 

however, i don't know the machanism of the new model which is able to print on black t-shirt but i think it would be the same experience.


hope this helps.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> *Is this too good to be true???*


Simply put - YES!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

As the direct to garment printer industry matures, and more people become familiar with what this technology can do, you will find that products of questionable value will be advertised that try to take advantage of the basic human nature of hoping to get something for nothing. This happens in every area of general commerce. I think the original title of this thread pretty much acknowledges that the cliche - "If it's too good to be true, it's not" - is often true. The ad does seem rather deceptive. It claims to be a dark shirt printer, even shows a picture of a dark fabric piece with a white ink print, and then says it only prints yellow, black, cyan, and magenta colors - no white. There is a claimed warranty but no mention of where to get warranty service. 

If you are actually interested in this printer ask for printed samples and a video of it printing a dark garment. Ask to see the instruction manual. Ask for the phone number and email address of their support department and try contacting them to see the response. It is your money to spend as you wish but I think you'll agree that any sizable purchase should be an informed one and not one you will regret.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

duca said:


> that someone might be me. regretly, i was stupid enough to buy the machine for testing. i think that printer is from this web site -> t-shirt printing,t-shirt printer,custom t-shirts,black t-shirt printer,t-shirt design,screen printing,t-shirt screen printing
> 
> 
> as i mentioned before, believe me, do not buy it. but if you just wanted to waste your money for testing, that's your choice.
> ...


It looks like the same one you posted a link too. Its funny on their site in the description it says prints on black, but someone asked the seller that question down at the bottom of the page, and they said no it does not print white ink, that white ink will destroy it haha 

I do remember when you got yours.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> As the direct to garment printer industry matures, and more people become familiar with what this technology can do, you will find that products of questionable value will be advertised that try to take advantage of the basic human nature of hoping to get something for nothing. This happens in every area of general commerce. I think the original title of this thread pretty much acknowledges that the cliche - "If it's too good to be true, it's not" - is often true. The ad does seem rather deceptive. It claims to be a dark shirt printer, even shows a picture of a dark fabric piece with a white ink print, and then says it only prints yellow, black, cyan, and magenta colors - no white. There is a claimed warranty but no mention of where to get warranty service.
> 
> If you are actually interested in this printer ask for printed samples and a video of it printing a dark garment. Ask to see the instruction manual. Ask for the phone number and email address of their support department and try contacting them to see the response. It is your money to spend as you wish but I think you'll agree that any sizable purchase should be an informed one and not one you will regret.
> 
> ...



Haha Harry did you see the video? It was not even the same machine


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The Ebay ad, that was linked to at the start of this thread, does not have a video.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I was shown some black t-shirts at a trade show lately that had white "holes" in them to print to, the shape of the design in the picture makes me think that they may have used one of these shirts, just a though.


----------



## balla (Sep 11, 2009)

I've found this dtg printer on alibaba.com too.The vendor is very kind and up-to date.I decided to buy one.But after reading your discussion I don't know what to do.
I ordered red, black and white t-shirt which were printed with designs sent by me in mail.The prints are nice and washed several times.
I asked info about everything and they seem to be familiar in this business.
The price of the black t-shirt printer is 2800 USD and they send by tnt to everyvhere for cca. 500 USD.
So what should I do?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Joe,
I would've had them demonstrate live at your location or at an upcoming show... Get a reference to someone using the printer for commercial purpose. The thing that really sticks out for me on these "china" printers is that the print size is very small and the marketing of supplies seems very secondary. This fact, and the fact that you see the same printer through multiple distributors and no clear manufacturer make this "deal" highly suspect.

Ian


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Harry they must have edited the Ad as there was a video the other day with a black printer printing on it.

Joe here is a question they answered on the question thing at the bottom of the ad:



> Q: Does this printer print white on dark materials? The description says that it doesn't, but the photo and title seems to imply that it does. Which is it? Thanks, Randy Aug-25-09 A: We do not use white ink. It is very bad for DTG printers and very costly. That print in the photo is made without white ink. This is the only effective dark garment printer on the planet


It says it does not print white ink  

But then it says it prints darks. As far as I know no dtg printer prints on black without white ink


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

I bought a DTG printer about 2 years ago through alibaba.com.
They are all very nice till they get your money. After that you won´t hear from them ever again ! My printer didn´t work - no rip - no support... I would NEVER EVER do that again ! Back then I didn´t have
anybody to ask what to do.
Maybe there are a few "good companies" - but I wouldn´t count on it too much. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## balla (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for everyone.You save 3500 USD for me.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You made the right decision. 

If you are still looking for a safe way to save some money you might want to consider a refurbished printer from a name brand distributor who can then provide you with known support and service capabilities.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> I was shown some black t-shirts at a trade show lately that had white "holes" in them to print to, the shape of the design in the picture makes me think that they may have used one of these shirts, just a though.


 
That was my EclipseTees.com I showed you Don.
My Black shirts do not require white ink, but I have NOTHING to do with this printer.


----------



## balla (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Harry.Your printer is superb.
Don't you have a used one for half price?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

balla said:


> Hi Harry.Your printer is superb.
> Don't you have a used one for half price?


For this kind of question its best to send a PM to Harry directly, since we do not allow discussion of pricing for items from distributors here


----------



## jerrybautista (May 8, 2009)

That same printer is found on directprinters.net. I was really considering buying it because it was only $3,500. Not anymore!


----------

